# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Adote duhet respekti per te gjitha forumistet

## dijetari

Qka mendojn forumistet,per rrespektin daj te gjitheve ne forum ?

----------


## Nete

mendoj qe duhet te tregohet respekti ndaj te gjithve ,qe e meritojn ....!

----------


## Enii

respekti fitohet nuk meritohet  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

jo buka,por kulaqi ,njejt....!

----------


## pendex

Ekziston nje pjese e rrespektit qe duhet ta kemi mirpo pjesen tjeter sic e tha edhe Enii rrespekti duhet fituar.

----------

